# Anyone catch them at LL Dam today?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thinkin about tomorrow morning in my kayak?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## yakinhoot (Jan 21, 2012)

hey big D., if ya dont mind, count the gates that are open when u put in your yak and give us a report if ya dont mind.i want to know how hard the current is for kayaks.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

there were 4 gates open this morning, few boats out but no too many


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

*Livinston Dam Feb.11.2012*



big D. said:


> Thinkin about tomorrow morning in my kayak?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Four Gates Open. Too many Stripers, Hybrids, and catch fish. No white bass.

Nice to meet Mattsfishin.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, very nice catch.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got done talking to Matt on the phone and there are no whites yet. Plenty of cat's though.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice catch bro!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are some very fine stripers, good job!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Did those come over the dam? Look too big.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe Matt will post up, but as a teaser I'll say that we had a good time slinging blue cat fish in the boat, must have caught 30 or more. When we got to 18 we started serious culling for a while and then it got late so we kept the last two good uns.
Just about every cat fish had a couple of scuff marks on it from coming through the gates. They were definitely lake fish, fat, healthy and mostly light blue, not like the river fish that are almost black.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

What were the blues hittin on? Were those stripers caught at Lake Livingston Dam? Those are huge and look full of eggs...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

wow nice catch!


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

nice catch folks....


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Are the knats there yet this year? I got eaten up last year. Looked like I had chicken pox for 2-3 weeks. I felt like a battle ship in my yak. I was getting peppered by knats and bombed by the guys with 15' rods and weighted corks. lol


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

man those are some nice strippers. what bait did yall use?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Texas fishing, that's some good lookin stripers. We did not try for the stripers today but the blue cats were a dime a dozen. The blues were really fat and some of them had eggs. Maybe tuesday I will go back and try for some stripers. We threw back blues that most people would have kept.

Matt


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like Matt and Loy had a great time. Maybe next week I get my man card back.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stripers


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

So how deep is the wayer at the cable now? And I assume I will need the surf rods to reach the fish even out of the boat?


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW... Nice!


----------

